# FS / FT pair Frontosa Burundi Monster Cichlid ( gone )



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*Interesting / green texas / red Texas / BNP / Red Devil cichlid,  BUT no interesting Oscar / coman pleco / Jack Dempsey.... *
*3 - GROUP Frontosa Burundi ,ADULT BIG Monster cichlid : 11" / 10" / 9" INCH ( RARE SIZE ) . 2 is pair! All GROUP SALE* *$85* 

*Breeding Pair FRONTOSA BURUNDI for $60 firm they are pair , match already!* male have 11" BIG HUMP and Female 10" little HUMP larger size!

















*ALSO INTERESTING TRADE : NICE FLOWERHORN , clown loach ,, Rena XP2 0r XP3 Filter / BNP or any Cichlids! please give me offer!just want they go ASAP!!*


----------



## bcman (Mar 15, 2011)

pm sent ..


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Ill take 1 fire eel please... PMed


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Sent you a PM for the red sev.
Thnx


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

1 fire eel and sevurm on hold!
still ahe 3 Frontosa Burundi and fire eel available!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pm how much for fronts


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

1 fire eel and sevurm ~ SOLD!
still available have 1 fire eel $65
3 Frontosa Burundi group sale $120


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

who bought your frt ??


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump again!!! $90 for 3 Adult Frontosa Burundi, will end of Wed !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Easter Monday !!!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy Easter !


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

all gone!!!


----------

